# Eastern Ohio saugeye club tournaments!



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

April 22 Piedmont Reynolds boat ramp
May 20 Berlin less bait ramp
June 3rd saltfork morning glory
June 24 Atwood dam ramp
July 22nd tappan main ramp
Aug 19 clendening marina ramp
Sept 16 Seneca main ramp
Oct 14 saltfork morning glory
All tourneys 100% payback!!!
7am take off 3:30 pm weight in.
40 dollar entry
Optional 10 dollar big fish pot
1 or 2 person per boat
Any question please pm me.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you for posting........


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Are these open tournaments? I only see 2 that we are able to attend. Thanks.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

You may fish one tournament without paying membership fee. After you fish one tournament you must join the club which is a 20 dollar membership fee.


----------



## Big Oil (Sep 19, 2014)

This is good club, with some really good guys.


----------



## Walleye Mafia (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds good. Thank you. Will prob see you at Berlin or Tappan.


----------

